# [SOLVED] The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello,
long time no see.

Anyway, I am concerned as I've received this message several times now, when attempting to save a .JPG image in Photoshop CS4 to my D: partition.

The message I receive is:
"_Dath\of\image.jpg
The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable_"

I managed to 'dodge' this with chkdsk. I chose to run it on the next PC restart, and once it had finished and I was inside of Windows, I could save files from Photoshop to D: again. However, after saving 3-4 JPG files, the message popped-up again..

I am defragmentating my disk now, but I'd like to have some professional advice and guidance here.

Thank you very much in advance and best regards.
Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

Hi - 

I need to ask - is this the same system as --

Windows 7(x64) BSOD in login-screen

A disk read error occurred - Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

crying blood: BSOD Windows 7 (x64) 

[SOLVED] BSOD: Windows 7 won't Boot 

Please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

Indeed, it is the same system.

I have _attached_ the necessary files. Thank you always, jcgriff.
Chris

(somehow I can't upload to the site, so I uploaded the .rar to mediafire.com - I hope this is OK. Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/?5qi1onvy1jz )

Edit: Attachement also included to post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

Hi - 

As you mentioned, d: is a partition of the single HDD in your system.

What happens if you save the CS4 files to drive c:?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

It is difficult for me to determine now, as my HDD has been somewhat cleaned with chkdsk (automatically) today, when I booted my PC. I can save to D: and C: without any issues.

Can I try anything else to help you help me?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

chkdsk does not 'clean' a disk it checks for bad areas and marks such sectors as unusable.

It sounds as if your issue is solved since you can save to d: 

Am I missing some other issue here?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## cr0z3r (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*



> chkdsk does not 'clean' a disk it checks for bad areas and marks such sectors as unusable.
> 
> It sounds as if your issue is solved since you can save to d:
> 
> ...


Well, if chkdsk does not clean a disk, but only checks for errors and marks them, I guess my problem has been solved. I can save without any errors now.

I'd like to ask, though: was this fixed due to the defragmentation of my HDD (I used Defraggler, as always) or did something else fix the problem?

Regards.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The disk structure is corrupted and unreadable*

CS4 does produce some huge files. It very well may have been looking for contiguous space on the hard drive, or at the very least it may not like/permit fragmented files to be "too fragmented"; not sure.

You bring up a very good point here.

If I come upon any additional info, I'll post on it.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------

